# Buddys lost 4 teeth



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My babies growing up,hes lost four teeth bless him .
And hes trying to **** his leg!!
Boy they grow up so fast!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

d'aaawwwww so cute! What a grown up boy he is


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you find them?


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhh I spy in the background that Buddy has a Bonzo. I've got one for Boston too! 

Buddy, Boston and Bonzo. It sounds like the three musketeers!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww a gummy baby!!! ice cubes feel nice on their poor gums! lady had lost all 4 k9's at once...it was funny to look!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh I want a Bonzo! I mean, Max wants a Bonzo of course...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I had to hide Bonzo as Buddy just loved chewing him to bits then he toke to humping him all the time
Found no teeth think he must of swollowed them ?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah they grow up so quickly. Nacho lost both his 2 front teeth yesterday. I heard a crunch so i imagine he ate them! Yummy! He's also started to try **** his leg but the last time he did it he fell into the hedge. Think he felt stupid so he hasn't done it since!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Ooh I want a Bonzo! I mean, Max wants a Bonzo of course...


does he still have his 'lil hoss?


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Hahahaha something to look forward to with Boston then! Can't have Bonzo getting violated!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> does he still have his 'lil hoss?


Of course, and he still likes to wrestle him most days!! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ah, do you have any new pics of Max, and Oscar


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I keep my puppies teeth .. like I do the kids .. well I am the tooth fairy ...is that sad? dont answer that .. yep its sad


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol yes it is sad.....and I do it too!!! I have 3 of Lady's!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I keep my puppies teeth .. like I do the kids .. well I am the tooth fairy ...is that sad? dont answer that .. yep its sad


I would have kept them too if he hadn't have swallowed them like he does everything that gets in his mouth. Would have put them under his pillow and replaced them with a good bone in the morning!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

s.claire said:


> i would have kept them too if he hadn't have swallowed them like he does everything that gets in his mouth. Would have put them under his pillow and replaced them with a good bone in the morning!! :d


omg that would have been so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

that's what I wanted to do


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

If only i could find them


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You may be lucky enough .. I found one on a toy, a few on the kitchen floor ... it is like hunt to tooth when I have a puppy teething in the house ... 

I think I have only 2 or 3 for each of them .. but I do keep them ... 

Picnic you are next my little puppy  

Keep your eyes peeled .. you may find one ... xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sadly Izzy used to come to my hubby and get them pulled out, so we had almost an entire set, I think I threw them away after a few months! I need to develop some JoJo sentimentality.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I keep my puppies teeth .. like I do the kids .. well I am the tooth fairy ...is that sad? dont answer that .. yep its sad


no it's not sad I've done it with poppy's. She's lost a few over the last few weeks. She usually comes and sits near me and lets them drop on the floor at my feet. 

I've managed to save quite a few as you can see below


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> My babies growing up,hes lost four teeth bless him .
> And hes trying to **** his leg!!
> Boy they grow up so fast!


Donna that's good to know thanks. First Milo now Buddy. Will be on the look out then!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow!! Simon that is alot!
Good on your pup! the only ones we ever found were found with a heap of pain when I stepped on them...or all of a sudden the toy she was playing with looked a little bloody so we searched and usually found it...but I think we only have 4.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I was thinking maybe I could make a set of doggy dentures


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahhaha we have a commercial on TV right now where they talk about doggie dentures...lol it's a dentastick commericial it is hillarious!!!


here is a pic!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> hahahhaha we have a commercial on TV right now where they talk about doggie dentures...lol it's a dentastick commericial it is hillarious!!!
> 
> 
> here is a pic!


Haha. We have this ad here too! Cracks me up everytime. Although not dog related, this is another one of my faves (and I'm not even keen on cats - maybe this is why.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6CcxJQq1x8


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Haha. We have this ad here too! Cracks me up everytime. Although not dog related, this is another one of my faves (and I'm not even keen on cats - maybe this is why....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6CcxJQq1x8


I hadn't seen that one, great, I have a siamese cat, I dread to think what he'd get up to!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I keep my puppies teeth .. like I do the kids .. well I am the tooth fairy ...is that sad? dont answer that .. yep its sad


I found 5 teeth so far from Cider, one canine fell out today as I was checking his teeth, because there was a bit of blood on his softtoy. I keep them as well. Friends make fun of me on facebook about it, but I don't care. A lovely memory of puppyhood. The two front ones are soooo tiny


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> no it's not sad I've done it with poppy's. She's lost a few over the last few weeks. She usually comes and sits near me and lets them drop on the floor at my feet.
> 
> I've managed to save quite a few as you can see below


Wow, there is a collection  I got 5 teeth from Cider so far as well


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy has lost some, but I haven't found any yet


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Bini said:


> I found 5 teeth so far from Cider, one canine fell out today as I was checking his teeth, because there was a bit of blood on his softtoy. I keep them as well. Friends make fun of me on facebook about it, but I don't care. A lovely memory of puppyhood. The two front ones are soooo tiny


I cant wait till his canines fall out im sick of holes in my clothes,please tell me they stop biting clothes when their adult teeth come in????Im sick of wearing old clothes !!!!


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

He is so cute, particulary the crate pic, he looks like he as a jumper on! Ozzy is too small yet for loosing teeth but not looking forward to it. I didnt actually realise they fall out- i am very stupid and niave to this puppy thing


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Your not stupid i didnt realise either till read it on here ha ha
Buddys so big now hes been up graded from a one bed apartment to a mansion!!(has new bigger crate)he must of been so comfy we all over slept this morning!
Ive also reunited him with Bonzo ,he was very happy to see him! however be warned anyone who has one Buddy has ripped off the zip !


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I didn't realise either! People kept talking about teeting and I just figured it mean their teeth getting bigger!

What age is usual for puppy teeth to fall out then?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I assume from 4months onwards?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yah around 4 months it can happen at any time, and can be fast or slow....lady lost hers so fast we only had her in full gummy mode for a week


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah ickle babies....Simon maybe you could make some sort of jewellery with those


----------

